# [solved] portage livesync hinter Firewall

## schmidicom

Ist es möglich Portage so zu konfigurieren das es den livesync über Port 80 abwickelt? Wenn ja wie müsste "sync-type" und "sync-uri" dafür aussehen?

```
[DEFAULT]

main-repo = gentoo

[gentoo]

location = /usr/portage

sync-type = ??????

sync-uri = ??????

auto-sync = yes
```

Last edited by schmidicom on Thu Jul 16, 2015 1:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bell

Mit sync-type=webrsync und einem http-Mirror als sync-uri sollte es gehen. Siehe auch https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Portage/Sync#Portage_configuration

----------

## schmidicom

Ja so weit habe ich das auch verstanden nur wo man den genauen URL findet steht nirgends.

----------

## bell

Wenn Du die URL weglässt? Der Webrsync sollte eine Default-URL haben. An sonsten probiere es mal mit http://distfiles.gentoo.org/snapshots/

----------

## schmidicom

Ich will aber keine snapshots sondern den livesync.

----------

## bell

Rsync läuft nicht über http. Aber git tut es. Leider scheint das experimentelle Repository http://anongit.gentoo.org/git/exp/gentoo-portage-rsync-mirror.git noch leer zu sein.  :Sad: 

Hab folgendes bei Calculate-Linux gefunden: http://www.calculate-linux.org/blogs/en/320/show. Allerdings wäre es auch nicht "Live" sondern die syncen per rsync und dann Du mit git.  :Sad: 

PS: Solange der "Haupt-Mirror" rsync ist, werden alle anderen Mirrors nicht "Live" sein. Snapshots sind genauso tagesaktuell wie die Mirrors. Die unterscheiden sich nur an der Tageszeit des Sync's zum Haupt-Repo.

----------

## bell

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Hab folgenden Mirror gefunden https://github.com/gentoo/gentoo-portage-rsync-mirror.git

Wenn ich mir die Commit-Übersicht anschaue,( https://github.com/gentoo/gentoo-portage-rsync-mirror/commits/master) scheint dieser tatsächlich "live" zu sein.   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Mein Portage umgestellt, und eix-diff findet keine Änderung zum rsync-Stand   :Very Happy: 

----------

## schmidicom

Jep damit sollte es dann klappen, Danke.

```
[DEFAULT]

main-repo = gentoo

[gentoo]

location = /usr/portage

sync-type = git

sync-uri = https://github.com/gentoo/gentoo-portage-rsync-mirror.git

auto-sync = yes
```

----------

## bell

Eine kurze Anmerkung: "Live" ist dieser Git-Mirror natürlich auch nicht. Wird aber anscheinend alle 30 Minuten aktualisiert. Das ist für mich "Live" genug!

----------

